# Whole milk



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I've just finished using my first couple of pints of whole milk. What a revelation! Dead easy to get really silky microfoam and even latte art is much easier.

The reason it's taken me so long to get around to trying whole milk is the many people here and elsewhere saying that semi-skimmed is fine. Don't believe a word of it! If I'd known how much easier and tastier it is I would have switched ages ago. So, if you're having problems steaming or with the latte art, give it a go.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

I can't stand the taste of whole milk though. Doh


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I agree, usually, but the difference in ease of steaming is chalk and cheese and steamed it tastes good too.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Didn't you try Cravendale, it's the most consistent either whole or semi.

Ian


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

I use cravendale semi and get good results with steaming

Latte art is still awful though


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

working dog said:


> I use cravendale semi and get good results with steaming
> 
> Latte art is still awful though


I had a go with that earlier, seemed to steam pretty good. But the art.....ummmm....


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

aaroncornish said:


> I can't stand the taste of whole milk though. Doh


Nor me, it tastes too much of 'milk'

In fact ive never drank milk, hated it as a kid and still only working on it now. I never drank coffee until 5/6 years ago when i tried it black.

I tried a flat white a month or two ago and it seemed 'ok' ish.... I could be converted....maybe!!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I love whole milk, can't be doing with semi-skimmed. Used to go out to France a lot as a kid where we lived in a converted barn house on a farm and used to get milk straight from the cows, loved the stuff, so much cream in it it used to settle an inch thick on the top


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Dylan said:


> I love whole milk, can't be doing with semi-skimmed. Used to go out to France a lot as a kid where we lived in a converted barn house on a farm and used to get milk straight from the cows, loved the stuff, so much cream in it it used to settle an inch thick on the top


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

Rob666 said:


> I've just finished using my first couple of pints of whole milk. What a revelation! Dead easy to get really silky microfoam and even latte art is much easier.
> 
> The reason it's taken me so long to get around to trying whole milk is the many people here and elsewhere saying that semi-skimmed is fine. Don't believe a word of it! If I'd known how much easier and tastier it is I would have switched ages ago. So, if you're having problems steaming or with the latte art, give it a go.


Full fat often overpowers better (ie not roasted to within an inch of its life) coffee. A better option is a semi skimmed Jersey milk (higher quality than Friesians) like Ivy House Farm (plenty of similar producers in other parts of the UK).

JP


----------



## KkAaNnEe (Jan 2, 2015)

It definitely changes the coffee strength too in my opinion, using skimmed means a stronger flavour where as with whole milk you get a milkier drink and flavour..


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Yep I'm in the skimmed corner, only ever use skimmed for everything, cereals etc.

Since doing the coffee thing I have tried semi and I can get by on flavour but only ever done two with whole. I'll agree the foam was more easily made but the flavour of coffee was lost. I even dose up to a 22g basket to make the larger cappuccino.

It might look nicer (if you can do art, I can't) but the coffee is lost to just a to creamy flavour for me and for me that's a nope. It's a coffee I make and it's coffee I wanna taste and also preferential to looks.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Tried the filtered semi-skimmed. Better but no cigar. The only thing that's done it for me properly so far is full-fat.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

That's what's great about this lark. It's so down to personal tastes. Would be flipping boring if we All liked the same. Imagine us all using one bean at one roast type. This forum wouldn't have the legs legs lol.

You sound like your sorted with taste and an easier made microfoam, double bonus.

Me I got the flavour I like but due to technique my foams ok'ish but then arts WHACK!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I will admit to using filtered semi, or even filtered whole milk in the interests of trying to get milk that will pour well. However, if I'm honest I do think it tastes a bit odd, almost clinically fresh, which overall I'm not sure I like. I'll happily drink it but deep down it doesn't seem quite right. Then today I got the best microfoam I've ever steamed, from bog standard semi. Great texture without overwhelming the Reads DSOL shot. If I can repeat that regularly I'll be satisfied. Normal whole milk would be preferable to filtered but I already drink a lot of milk and will get really lardy if I don't watch it! So I'm back to semi, even if my microfoam would be better with blue top.


----------



## KkAaNnEe (Jan 2, 2015)

And just to add, They don't seem to foam any different to me and I get consistent results across the board


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

KkAaNnEe said:


> And just to add, They don't seem to foam any different to me and I get consistent results across the board


Well that makes you a bit of a bs*td then! Actually nope a total bs*td hahaha

Mines consistently inconsistent using any of the three.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Lol Sk8 when are you opening the Krazy Kow Kafe then?

Trying to get a consistent consistency is consistently trying for me too!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> Lol Sk8 when are you opening the Krazy Kow Kafe then?


Hmmmm now there's an idea. You think I'm nuts now that blinking Malawi bean I had in Col & Smalls is rested a week end of play today. Gonna leave till tomorrow or Friday evening but if I don't get somewhere near that shot Max served me an asylum won't contain me and milks not even involved!!!!!


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Hmmmm now there's an idea. You think I'm nuts now that blinking Malawi bean I had in Col & Smalls is rested a week end of play today. Gonna leave till tomorrow or Friday evening but if I don't get somewhere near that shot Max served me an asylum won't contain me and milks not even involved!!!!!


Max will have used a brew ratio of at least 2:1, so,if you want it to taste similar, don't cut it off too short.

JP


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

As in say 18g in to 9g out JP?


----------



## Gander24 (Apr 11, 2015)

If you havin art problems i feel bad for you son,

Iv tried 99 rosetta's and i aint done one. Hit me!!!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> As in say 18g in to 9g out JP?


Probably means 36g out from 18g in? Not the first time I've seen someone post a ratio the opposite way round as most of us use.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> Not the first time I've seen someone post a ratio the opposite way round as most of us use.


That was my thinking and reason for checking as I thought it was odd and then do they do baskets to suit that etc etc or I'm gonna have a tiny drink lol but I am not afraid to ask and double check if confused.

36g out from 18g or vice versa 18g in to 36g out is where I always start (or aim to lol) but the 2:1 threw me as I always do the 1:2.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Don't think it matters what I use, I can't get microfoam.. Might need a bigger jug as I have a bigger cup.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Could always try a smaller cup......


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Could always try a smaller cup......


Then I'd have to make more coffee.... vicious circle lol


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

More practice also










I am about to purchase more cups at flat white size due to only having overly large cappuccino and ickle espresso or as I have now learned 'demitasse' cups (Ohhhh get me). Reason? I have come to conclusion I prefer the strength flavour of the coffee I get in the flat white size as opposed to my massive cappuccino size being more milky.

Not gonna do away with the large ones just want the choice. Oh and yeah I'll be buying some more demitasse cups along with the flat whites for no other reason than they look sexy!


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

nothing odd with 2:1 the perfect cortado, all other type milk drinks for the ladies


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Sk8 I was just adding up in my head. If Max made you an espresso that was, say, 40g, at 2:1 the normal way round that would be 5 doubles! You'd be beating Chris Boardman on your BMX if you drank that!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> More practice also
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might have to get a couple myself, mine are largish 12oz ones from John Lewis (in green to match the kitchen tiles which look very similar if not the same as the ones at Bella Barista!)


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@Rhys

12oz aka Costa bucket size:confused: 

How many shots do you pull into that (two doubles?) before adding milk?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Do it Rhys!!! My cappuccino are 12oz also........and Double not 2 shots nope, but I use a triple basket for them 22g dosed to the max lol


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> Sk8 I was just adding up in my head. If Max made you an espresso that was, say, 40g, at 2:1 the normal way round that would be 5 doubles! You'd be beating Chris Boardman on your BMX if you drank that!


I know I know, I tend to read or misread things early in the morning and then also when busy at work. Sometimes a mixture of both, then I over think and confuse myself and get all flustered....Boardman pffft pussy! I jest of course.

Funnily enough though there's a lot of track riders that come from a Bmx race background. Same short distance intensity fitness I suppose.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Do it Rhys!!! My cappuccino are 12oz also........and Double not 2 shots nope, but I use a triple basket for them 22g dosed to the max lol


That's some cappa - mine are 5 or 6oz depending what cups take my fancy


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Yeah it's mainly for the lady now as she likes it large! Then the odd late night decaf cap on with music, so long smooth sup to savour for me. Needs the triple in that size or its alllllll milk.

Just ain't filling the daytime slots for me hence expanding into flat white territory and a more flavour intense milk drink . I was at opposite ends of the spectrum with LARGE and espresso.

Looking to the middle ground now and expanding my game


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

We've approached it from the middle outwards. Flat white cups to start with, now with 8 1/2 oz cappa cups and espressos at the other end.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Aha we shall meet in the on the way toward each other........I am actually stunned by how excited I am about buying some new cups! Vive la punk rock hahaha


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

DoubleShot said:


> Probably means 36g out from 18g in? Not the first time I've seen someone post a ratio the opposite way round as most of us use.


I think it's easier to talk about ratios as ratios than as percentages. C&S are using 15g baskets, so output is usually at least 30g and more often 34-36g.

JP


----------

